# su di giri



## Luis Anselmi

Por favor ,   me pueden ayudar a traducir esta frase  ?  :

Al quartier generale McCarthy , Nat Lester aveva lavorato per tutta la notte ed era ancora  su di giri quando Sheila arrivò al suo solito orario.


----------



## licinio

Intento: 
En el cuartel general McCarthy, Nat Lester había trabajado toda la noche y estaba todavía en agitación cuando llegó Sheila a su hora habitual.


----------



## pattyfashiion

En el Cuartel General McCarthy, Nat Lester llevaba trabajando toda la noche y todavìa tenìa marcha\estaba espìdica\estaba fuera de onda cuando Sheila llegò a su hora habitual.


----------



## Neuromante

"Fuera de honda" no es correcto. Significa que no está en el lugar correcto, como cuando en una conversación alguien no se entera de nada porque le falta información previa.


De todos modos, las demás expresiones no es que me parezcan muy acertadas. Pensaré a ver.


----------



## 0scar

Significa_ estaba drogado_


----------



## Mª Antonia

Eufórico, quizá?


----------



## Azzurra

Hola:
esta expresión la entiendo como encontrarse en un estado de ánimo alterado; en cierto sentido, algo dopado (en un sentido figurado, ¡claro!) y por eso si alguien me dice "sono su di giri" pienso en "_estar animado, avispado, espabililado_" pero me temo que no son expresiones tan coloquiales como la italiana... pero creo que el sentido va por esa dirección... eso creo, pero me puedo equivocar... 

EDIT: Todos entendemos que es una metáfora asociada al "motor que gira más rápido de lo normal"... ¿en español no existe nada parecido? ¿Hay que cambiar de metáfora?


----------



## 0scar

En  castellano de acá es tan simple como decir _estar acelerado y _también_ estar pasado de vueltas/de rosca, etc._
Estoy seguro que en cada país habrá metáforas similares_._

Pero yo encontré que traducido al inglés significa _high/stoned ,_ _estar  drogado, _ en sentido figurado de acá creo que se dice _estar volando._


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Gracias a todos por sus atentas respuestas... la frase en cuestiòn viene de la novela Ultima Sentenza  (John Grisham) .     Nat Lester es el "director de campaña electoral" de la juez ,  Sheyla McCarty ,  quien es asì la heroina de la novela .   

Estando en plena campaña , me suena bastante :  avispado o agitado . 

Ahora, "essere su di giri"  pudiera referirse al "seguimiento a la campaña electoral de Sheyla por parte de Nat lester"  .    Me pregunto ?    

Gracias.


----------



## Azzurra

Luis Anselmi said:


> Ahora, "essere su di giri"  pudiera referirse al "seguimiento a la campaña electoral de Sheyla por parte de Nat lester"  .    Me pregunto ?



Sí, para mí tiene sentido... Entonces algo como _estaba "en plena actividad_", ¿podría ser? Me imagino él, trabajando toda la noche, sin darse cuenta de que ya ha llegado el día siguiente... Pero se pierde un poco ese matiz de trabar frenéticamente... ¿_"estaba en frenética actividad"_?  ¿Se dice?


----------



## Luis Anselmi

" En plena actividad "   y   " Actividad frenètica "  , son ambas vàlidas.   Esta ùltima es un grado superior de "actividad" .


----------



## enza74

Se podría traducir "estaba muy animado" o "estaba todavía sin poder parar"


----------



## Neuromante

era ancora su di giri 

seguía bregando

estaba aún lanzado

O las opciones de Luis Anselmi, que son muy buenas.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Alla fine l'ho trovato nel dizionario De Mauro :

Su di giri :  di persona che si trova in uno stato d'animo particularmente vivace e allegro,  euforico :   _ti vedo stranamente su di giri questa mattina_ .


----------



## 0scar

Que tipo raro este Nat Lester,después de trabajar durante toda la noche  todavia estaba vivaz y alegre. No es nada común.


----------

